# Bush VS Ahmadinejad



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Look at this http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,210948,00.html

According to this artical Ahmadinejad would like a TV debate with president Bush.

I think our President should take him up on this, I'll get the popcorn this will be great!!!!

If he does not, politically in the eyes of many this would mean he fears the truth. Strategically what do you guys think should G .Bush should take him up on his offer?

I look at it like this you are being called out to the parking lot by some jerk, you gotta go!!!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah but too bad either is as likley  See you in the sports forum.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Bush is not smart enough to participate in any international debate. He can count only on support of some circles of American conservatives. In any other audience he looks very stupid.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

You do not have to be quick of wit to be smart, and if you are right you dont have to be smart to win a debate.

Trust me Bush is allot smarter than most give him credit for!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

sevendogs said:


> Bush is not smart enough to participate in any international debate. He can count only on support of some circles of American conservatives. In any other audience he looks very stupid.


I notice he is often underestimated by many opponents. That's why All Gored isn't president now. Maybe your could take on this president of terrorism in debate for us seven dogs. You are on our side right?????????????????????????????


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Bush with his administration, finally, got their obejctive estimate. Voters are sorry now. Unfortunately it is a little late. Saddam is removed, but hundreds of smaller Saddams popped up and made more damage then Saddam could. War in Iraq was a great gift for Alqueda, they still want to hold us there as long as poissible. We are loosing money, lives and damage our reputation worldwide.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> sevendogs said:
> 
> 
> > Bush is not smart enough to participate in any international debate. He can count only on support of some circles of American conservatives. In any other audience he looks very stupid.
> ...


If you believe the Dems/lefties Bush stole the election :roll: 
I wonder if they are still counting votes. I think Bush should challenge him to a duel.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

sevendogs said:


> Bush with his administration, finally, got their obejctive estimate. Voters are sorry now. Unfortunately it is a little late. Saddam is removed, but hundreds of smaller Saddams popped up and made more damage then Saddam could. War in Iraq was a great gift for Alqueda, they still want to hold us there as long as poissible. We are loosing money, lives and damage our reputation worldwide.


Howard Dean is that you?


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

I would vote for Howard Dean. Bush with help of his advisors outsmarted American voters, particularly the "scared moms". This had tragic consequences. Now, those moms are scared even more, but became wiser.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

sevendogs said:


> I would vote for Howard Dean. Bush with help of his advisors outsmarted American voters, particularly the "scared moms". This had tragic consequences. Now, those moms are scared even more, but became wiser.


No, No, No, you have it wrong7-dogs. I thought Bush stole both the elections. Or at least that is what I keep reading on all these leftist wacko sites.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Hopefully, the next election will be one worth waiting for because we won't have to vote for Gore or Bush because neither will be running for office. When you really think about it our options were very limited the last time we exercised our right to vote! It was a choice but not much of a choice! I wish us better luck next time!


----------



## snoduf (Jul 27, 2006)

God help us if it's Hillary (carpet bagger)Clinton!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

DJRooster said:


> Hopefully, the next election will be one worth waiting for because we won't have to vote for Gore or Bush because neither will be running for office. When you really think about it our options were very limited the last time we exercised our right to vote! It was a choice but not much of a choice! I wish us better luck next time!


Gore is re-inventing himself and from what bloggers are saying is entertaining the idea of running again. Bush, maybe Jeb will run but I think a lot of us even GOPers have Bush fatigue. I am ready for Rudy, even though he isn't a true conservative he is big on Law Enforcement.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> he is big on Law Enforcement.


and big on gun control.........


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

exactly why I dont much care for Guilliani. He's a good man, but I think people gave him far to much credit for the 9-11 events. He did his job, and did it well. But just because he didnt act like Nagin in the face of a disaster, doesnt necesarily mean Im ready to hand him the keys to the oval office.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> even GOPers have Bush fatigue.


I don't know if it is Bush fatigue, I think it is whining liberal fatigue. Go back and look at post from a guy called Militant Tiger. He jumped on every anti Bush scheme out there. It mattered not if it made any sense, or even if it was true or not, and that is what the GOPers are tired of. But that is how they intend to win, not with better ideas, but by incessant whining and accusation. There is nothing Bush could do to please them. If he had not gone into Iraq they would be *****ing about that. If Clinton had done it they would be praising him.


----------

